# heaviest weight you can bench, squat, deadlift, curl, etc...???



## oliver10_28_2k (Apr 25, 2004)

heaviest weight you can bench, squat, deadlift, curl, etc...???


----------



## plouffe (Apr 26, 2004)

I can Reverse Wrist Curl 60 pounds with my left hand, while doing the splitz with my eyes closed.


----------



## Chris52686 (Apr 26, 2004)

Aight(17 Years old 195 pounds)
Deadlift-405
Bench-285
Incline-225
Decline-250
Squat-345
Clean-225
Curl-160
Military-165
Stiff Leg Deadlift-315
Bent Row-140lb dumbells
 dont really know my max for anything else


----------



## Xantix (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I can Reverse Wrist Curl 60 pounds with my left hand, while doing the splitz with my eyes closed.



I wish I had that kind of talent


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

hmm lets see...

squat- 275/2
dead- 245/4
bench- 155/6
curl-75/8

...still in the works!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 26, 2004)

too old, i just cant remember that far back.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 27, 2004)

@213lbs

365x2 squat, ass to the grass
405x3 deadlift
245x3 bench(hurt my shoulder and haven't been benching, thats the most recent, before my injury)
155x4 standing military press(again before my injury)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

600 dead.
540 squat.
260 bench.
no idea on curls.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 27, 2004)

Bench: 260
Deadlift: 275x4
Squat: 235x4

I was unknowledgeable and neglectful about good leg/back exercises at first.  They have caught up quickly though.  I can probably do more now, but I haven't squatted lately.  I've been doing hack squats and one legged squats.  Plus, my chest and shoulders have always been some of my best looking/strongest features.


----------



## nectron101 (Apr 28, 2004)

Flat Bench~220lb


----------



## jmr1979 (Apr 28, 2004)

lokk down here for stats never try one rep squat or one rep deadlift don't feel like injuring myself


----------



## JoeyM (Apr 28, 2004)

ok don't laugh 

22 @ 185lbs.

Deadlift-300
Bench-275
Squat-255
Curl-130

(These are all of my max weights)


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I can Reverse Wrist Curl 60 pounds with my left hand, while doing the splitz with my eyes closed.




me too....but i do mine upside down.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> ok don't laugh
> 
> 22 @ 185lbs.
> ...



You're about the same as me in those lifts.  We must be blessed with good upper bodies, but cursed with weaker lower bodies.  Oh well, I would rather that be the case than the other way around.


----------



## Rich46yo (Apr 28, 2004)

When I first started lifting I was like a cartoon character that was all legs and ass. Thru the years Ive had to struggle to get my upper body in proportion. It didnt help that squats were, and still are, my favorite and best lift. I wont post weight cause if I cant lift it 8 times I dont lift it "past injury". But now I do high rep squats once a week that give a burn that is awsome.......................take care................Rich


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2004)

I was gonna post mine but after seeing everyone's numbers... well, nevermind. I don't wanna embarrass myself.  I'll see you in a couple of months.


----------



## JoeyM (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> You're about the same as me in those lifts.  We must be blessed with good upper bodies, but cursed with weaker lower bodies.  Oh well, I would rather that be the case than the other way around.




Got me a good pair of chicken legs   However that will change in the coming year cause I'll be destroying them the most, gotta get some extra meat on them to catch up with the upper half.


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

dead: 405x10, 475x2
squat:365x10, 415x2
bench:275x10, 325x2
Reverse Wrist Curl with my left hand, while doing a split with my eyes closed upside down and eating an ice cream with my right hand:135lbs


----------



## plouffe (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> ok don't laugh
> 
> 22 @ 185lbs.
> ...





You bench press more than you can squat? That's fucked up. Work on them damn legs, i deadlift 300 pounds over 20 times and I have some chicken legs myself.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

> bench, squat, deadlift, curl


325x1, 445x1, 615x1, 135x8


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> Got me a good pair of chicken legs   However that will change in the coming year cause I'll be destroying them the most, gotta get some extra meat on them to catch up with the upper half.



I feel that.  It will catch up quick.  Ever since I started squatting and deadlifting more often my legs have shot up.  It won't be long before the both of us are chaffing thighs with the best of them.


----------



## JoeyM (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> I feel that.  It will catch up quick.  Ever since I started squatting and deadlifting more often my legs have shot up.  It won't be long before the both of us are chaffing thighs with the best of them.



damn straight


----------



## GYM GURU (Apr 29, 2004)

I weigh 173lbs

Bench = 405
Squat = 495
Deadlift = 470


----------



## SkinnyKid (Apr 29, 2004)

17 yrs old, 140 lbs

bench=145
squat=200
deadlift=185

yeah what now? huh? thats what i thought.


----------



## Lil Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

17 years old 160 lbs

flat bench max- 175 lbs


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> I weigh 173lbs
> 
> Bench = 405
> ...



Wow, that is an amazing bench press for your weight.  It's great regardless, but especially considering your weight.  How old are you?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 29, 2004)

All i gotta say is...wait for P-funk to be finished with the contest, he'll put us all to shame


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 29, 2004)

Age:14
Weight:150
Max Flat Bench:180


----------



## Rock405 (Apr 30, 2004)

age-22
wieght-228
heigh-5'8

bench:315 1 rep

squat:315 2 reps

leg press 405 5+ reps


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> All i gotta say is...wait for P-funk to be finished with the contest, he'll put us all to shame



Minus the powerlifters who were here temporarily through the ages, I think LAM would put the smack down.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

age 16
Bench- 845
Squat- 1300 (  i got chicken legs too)
Deadlift- Dumptruck....


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

good work myCat!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

def. AJ

but im really proud of you!
Your like freaking she-hulk!!!
I mean that in the best way possible

I seriously only bench like 20 lbs more than you!


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> def. AJ
> 
> but im really proud of you!
> ...




 she-hulk?  
LOL!!! thanks!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 1, 2004)

Reverse Wrist Curl with my left hand, while doing a split with my eyes closed upside down hanging from my toes while drinking a milk shake with no lid with my right hand:150lbs


----------



## Yanick (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Minus the powerlifters who were here temporarily through the ages, I think LAM would put the smack down.



really?  I saw his pics a while ago and i gotta say he is very impressive, but what kind of weight does he put up?


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2004)

Reverse Wrist Curl with my left pinky, while doing a hand stand on my right index finger reading a book while gnawing on a chicken breast and doing bicycles with 10 Lb ankle weights : 151lbs


----------



## live2pump (May 1, 2004)

25 years old
5' 10
235 lbs

bench: 435 lbs
inlcline: 315 lbs
squat: 315 lbs (to muscle fatigue, never maxed out)


----------



## Mudge (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> really?  I saw his pics a while ago and i gotta say he is very impressive, but what kind of weight does he put up?



Squatting low sevens and benching mid 5s.

My own squat is improving but I wont be bragging about it anytime soon. My best bench was 315x6 (~365) and dead is around 500 even. Obviously I'm hoping this is a short term thing.

I also dont jerk weights around to pump up my numbers, especially on bench because I will hurt myself doing so.


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Squatting low sevens and benching mid 5s.
> 
> My own squat is improving but I wont be bragging about it anytime soon. My best bench was 315x6 (~365) and dead is around 500 even. Obviously I'm hoping this is a short term thing.
> ...



Jesus, those are some awesome numbers.  I'll have to take what i said back. I have no doubt in my mind that P-funk will get there, but those are just some awesome friggin numbers.

BTW, those are some nice numbers your putting up too Mudge.  This thread is all about bragging, there is absolutely no other point to a thread like this, so let em little fella's know what its about


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Jesus, those are some awesome numbers.  I'll have to take what i said back. I have no doubt in my mind that P-funk will get there, but those are just some awesome friggin numbers.
> 
> BTW, those are some nice numbers your putting up too Mudge.  This thread is all about bragging, there is absolutely no other point to a thread like this, so let em little fella's know what its about




LMAO.....Are you crazy???  Amybe if I gained 100lbs.  Squating int he low 7s and benching in the mid fives is ridiculous.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2004)

48 years old
6'0"
216 lbs, 14% BF

Bench:  305
Incline: 280
Curls: 115 x 9

Have bad lower back so never go heavy with squats.  Don't do deadlifts at all.
Squats:  225 x 10 (ass to grass)
Bent rows:  225 x 8
Seated military:  175 x 8


----------



## White_Pony (May 2, 2004)

i'm 18, 5'10" 155 lbs.

bench - 220
squat - 275
deadlift - 230

i know i'm small, but i'm pretty proud of the fact that i can lift this much.


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> LMAO.....Are you crazy???  Amybe if I gained 100lbs.  Squating int he low 7s and benching in the mid fives is ridiculous.



you probably could do it after years of training.  i'm not saying next year, but i'm sure you'll hit it.


----------



## GYM GURU (May 3, 2004)

I am 29 years of age.
I used to powerlift & enter into numerous Benchpress contests.
Those contests help my pecs & triceps out alot. 
I started squating just 1.5 years ago & now have switched to going full squats alot to build up my legs for the bodybuildibng hsows that I enter. 
I just started deadlifting 1 year ago & have seen get more gains in 1 year of deadlifting than in 4 years of doing all those other lifts.
Good luck to everyone. Hola !


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

lol....
p-funk
has a not-so-secret admirer....


----------



## Ottar97 (May 5, 2004)

age: 17
height: 6'7''
weight: 235lbs

bench: 225x2
squat: 350x1
powerclean: 225x1
deadlift: did it once a long time ago @ 205x3
curl: 115x3

i wish i could get more up, but its just hard being as long as i am.


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> lol....
> p-funk
> has a not-so-secret admirer....



Yeah, i guess you could call me an admirer, but thats only because i know him personally and i know what kind of work ethic funky has.  I can honestly say, he is one of the hardest working people i have ever met (and i'm not just talking about bb'ing).


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

lol....
yanik
is not-so-secretly gay...


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> lol....
> yanik
> is not-so-secretly gay...



thats not how i meant it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

haha i know

i was just playin man


----------



## Rock405 (May 7, 2004)

i can bench 315, and i plan to increase that. I can squat 315 for 5 reps and i plan to increase that. and i can deadlift 405, and i also plan to increase that.


----------



## takopoke (May 7, 2004)

Hey Mudge, I seen your pictures you gotta be putting up some big numbers...... so indulge us.


Weight 200
Height 5'4
Bench 365 X 1
Deadlift 405 X 6
Squat 365 X 8


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2004)

Not that impressive, I posted above and I'd be similar to you. I am 6'2" 261ish. I have been leaning a little more towards strength lately but heavy training outside of deads or squats seems to hit me negatively.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

Who gives a shit about these numbers unless we can see your form, and by that you can also include the tempo of the lift.
I know a guy that benches 3 plates in our gym for 12 reps but the bar only goes 1/2 way down.
I had a guy laugh at my squat w8 the other day, but i soon shut him up when he saw how low i went. He was doin about the same w8 in the smith machine for hack squats and only doin 1/4 motion


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Who gives a shit about these numbers unless we can see your form, and by that you can also include the tempo of the lift.
> I know a guy that benches 3 plates in our gym for 12 reps but the bar only goes 1/2 way down.
> I had a guy laugh at my squat w8 the other day, but i soon shut him up when he saw how low i went. He was doin about the same w8 in the smith machine for hack squats and only doin 1/4 motion


I hear that.  Just yesterday I saw a scrawny guy in the gym doing inclines with 205.  He was coming down half way barely, and struggling at that.  I sincerely doubt he could do full 1 rep, let alone the 8 or so he was 'doing'.

I so bad wanted to tell him to reduce the weight and bring it all the way down to the chest (at least within 1-2").  But I don't want to piss anyone off, so I just shook my head in silence instead.


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I had a guy laugh at my squat w8 the other day, but i soon shut him up when he saw how low i went. He was doin about the same w8 in the smith machine for hack squats and only doin 1/4 motion



He actually laughed? What an assclown.


----------



## Tank316 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Who gives a shit about these numbers unless we can see your form, and by that you can also include the tempo of the lift.
> I know a guy that benches 3 plates in our gym for 12 reps but the bar only goes 1/2 way down.
> I had a guy laugh at my squat w8 the other day, but i soon shut him up when he saw how low i went. He was doin about the same w8 in the smith machine for hack squats and only doin 1/4 motion


   Riss, you just showed your age!!!!!!!  its not what i can do now its what i did waaaaaaaaaaaay back when.


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2004)

Mudge, yeah he did (ass clown  ) Shoulda seen the look on his face after my ass touched the floor with 352lb its not that huge of a w8 but its more than he could eva do like that 
Tank;


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 9, 2004)

Best Lifts (Before track & field) 

Squat 485lbs, below parallel
Power Clean 315lbs
Hang Clean 265lbs
Deadlift 555lbs
Bench 370lbs 

Current Lifts (After track & field) 

Squat 415lbs
Power Clean 280
Hang Clean 245
Deadlift 515
Bench ????


----------



## timt (May 9, 2004)

Lifting 3 months
265 x 4 bench
100 x 6 curl
100 x 10 butterfly per arm.
Never maxed out on squat or even did a deadlift.

31 years old
242 lbs
5' 11"


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Mudge, yeah he did (ass clown  ) Shoulda seen the look on his face after my ass touched the floor with 352lb its not that huge of a w8 but its more than he could eva do like that
> Tank;



Tell him to stop shaking his ass and do a real squat.


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 29, 2005)

bench 335


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2005)

timt said:
			
		

> 100 x 10 butterfly per arm.




  you are talking machine flys not db's right ?


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Age:38
Weight:350

Bench: 185X1
Squat: 185X2
Dead lift:185X3


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 29, 2005)

age 17
180lbs
Bench: 225
Squat: 3xx
deadlift: 3xx?
lol


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 30, 2005)

seems we have a lot of future World Strongest Men here.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Age: 55
weight:185
Bench:95
Squat:315


----------

